# Providence RI Police Department



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Providence RI PD is now taking applications for employment. They will be scheduling physical assessments this month. The academy is slated to begin in June '04. The pay while in the 20 week academy is lousy; minimum wage (6.75 per hr). But, after graduation the pay jumps to $800+ per week. More info can be found at www.providencepolice.com. Good luck!


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

Where can you get an application and what is the deadline? The website doesnt say.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Click on the employement link, you have to print out the pre-application off of the site, mail that in and they will send you a letter stating what they need and what you have to do for the first part.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ya the pay is 800+ if you get hired. Keep in mind When you go through the academy you are not garunteed a job, only the top percentage of the class gets hired. The rest sit in thier hands for god knows how long until more openings come up. It may have changed but thats the last I knew.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Macop said:


> Ya the pay is 800+ if you get hired. Keep in mind When you go through the academy you are not garunteed a job, only the top percentage of the class gets hired. The rest sit in thier hands for god knows how long until more openings come up. It may have changed but thats the last I knew.


That's the way it still was about 8 months ago


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

how is providence pd to work for?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I remember way back when, I got an application for the Provicence P.D casue they were hiring. When I read that I was only getting minimum wage for the academy I said m not too bad, it will go up after graduation, then I saw the part where you are not guarunteed a job after breaking your ass for 26 Wks and were put on a waiting list, I felt like wipeing the application on my ass, instead I just threw it away.


----------



## police2000 (Aug 6, 2003)

the application doesnt say anything about not being guaranteed a job after the academy so maybe they changed that


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I hope so, I can't imagine doing that. I suppose you can make the argument that u can get fre training, in fact get paid for it and apply as a lateral transfer to somewhere else.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Alright I just figured it out. The last class had about 40 people. They hired 30 right away and the other 10 did have jobs but just not right out of it. As of now I was told everyone that went through that one is with the dept now.


----------



## futureofficer04 (Mar 8, 2004)

*resident*

Do you need to be a resident of RI and/or providence in order to apply for the PD?


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

The paperwork I got from them says they expect you to move within the city limits within 6 months of appointment... but no you don't have to be a resident to apply...


----------

